# Laguna 16" 2.5HP bandsaw at craigslist Wimberley, TX



## Dario (Mar 3, 2009)

Not mine but might be worth checking by someone looking.  There seems to be other tools posted by same seller as well (judgng from the style of post and location).

Luguna Band Saw - $800 (Wimberley)
Lunguna 16" Band Saw w/foot brake 2.5 HP 

http://austin.craigslist.org/tls/1057901227.html


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 3, 2009)

I own that exact same saw.  It's a great bandsaw with plenty of arm removal power.  I bought it brand new to my door for $950.  So if it is at all used, I think $800 is a little overpriced.  I would explain this to the owner and offer $650-$700 if the saw is in great shape.  Just my thoughts to maybe consider.  Especially because you have to custom order all  your blades as they are not a standard size that you can just run to the store and buy if you need one right now.


----------



## GouletPens (Mar 3, 2009)

Definitely ask for pictures!! I agree about it not really being a steal...

I have the Rikon 14" Deluxe and I couldn't be happier....got it through Woodcraft and I think they have in on sale for $750 right now...Unless you really need that extra 2", you should just get the Rikon brand new....and standard sized blades!!!


----------



## Dario (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry, I checked Laguna and saw their prices at $1,700 for similar sized (but 0.5 more HP) saw.

My bad.  Never mind then. :redface:


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 3, 2009)

There is a serious advantage that Laguna offers over most others.  The 12-14-16-18 whatever..it's all throat sizes not re-saw sizes.  Re-saw capacity is where it's really at.  You want to cut as big a burl as you can, or so I would think you do.  The 16" laguna will resaw a hefty 12.5", but you can cheat remove the bearings for a 15" resaw!  Even just the 12.5 is impressive.  You won't get close to that with a 14 in bandsaw.  I think when you consider most brands, going off memory here, but I researched it when I bought my laguna years ago because it was all about the re-saw for me, and I think to get that much resaw on a typical saw I needed something in the 20" range which is very expensive.   What it all comes down to, is that if re-saw capacity is what you want, even if the guy won't drop his price down, you won't match that for elswhere for $800.


----------



## GouletPens (Mar 3, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> There is a serious advantage that Laguna offers over most others. The 12-14-16-18 whatever..it's all throat sizes not re-saw sizes. Re-saw capacity is where it's really at. You want to cut as big a burl as you can, or so I would think you do. The 16" laguna will resaw a hefty 12.5", but you can cheat remove the bearings for a 15" resaw! Even just the 12.5 is impressive. You won't get close to that with a 14 in bandsaw. I think when you consider most brands, going off memory here, but I researched it when I bought my laguna years ago because it was all about the re-saw for me, and I think to get that much resaw on a typical saw I needed something in the 20" range which is very expensive. What it all comes down to, is that if re-saw capacity is what you want, even if the guy won't drop his price down, you won't match that for elswhere for $800.


 The Rikon 14" Deluxe has a 13" resaw stock, no riser blocks. That's part of why I bought it. Seriously, take a look at that saw. http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=834771&FamilyID=20041


----------



## Dario (Mar 3, 2009)

Brian,

As far as I know...Laguna bandsaw is of another level though (quality wise).


----------



## hewunch (Mar 3, 2009)

I love my Rikon too. I do most of my cutting on it now.


----------



## rodsaw (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a Rikon 18" and it is a great saw for what I am doing.  The Laguna is definitely a higher level of quality though, first thing being the Baldor motor will outlast the motor on the Rikon.  The fit and finish on the Laguna compared to the Rikon is like comparing a Rolls to a Lincoln.  I went to the AWFS show several times in Anaheim and Laguna Tools was always there with their equipment.  I haven't been since the show moved to Las Vegas (I don't do Vegas in July:bulgy-eyes but the last time that I did go, the Laguna rep showed off the bandsaws.  If money was no object, I would have gotten a Laguna, but it is, so I have the Rikon.


----------



## marcruby (Mar 3, 2009)

The thing I don't like about Laguna is their customer service, which is pretty high handed.  I've know a number of buyer who had trouble due to the electrical circuitry - blown capacitors, etc.  Everyone had trouble getting service attention.  When they finally got clear of the set up hassles they all loved the saws, though.  So I'm thinking that a broken in Laguna is a smart purchase.

Marc


----------



## GouletPens (Mar 4, 2009)

It really does depend on what you're using it for. Hell, I could justify a Oneway 2436 because of it's superior quality but the fact is a Delta Midi will turn pens just as well, if that's what you're doing with it. I've never seen Laguna in person and I'd love to some day. But really, to cut pen blanks in half I'd never be able to tell the difference:bulgy-eyes:


----------

